# Mouse has a swollen toe



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

It's so tiny I can't get a pic of it, but I noticed that the outside toe of her right hind foot is red and sort of crusted, like a scab. Just noticed yesterday, what should I do? I'd try antibiotic cream, but I think she'll lick it off, and I don't want to get her sick, it's no supposed to be eaten. Should I make her walk through hydrogen peroxide, or rubbing alcohol, or iodine? She's a lovely broken blue, I really want to keep her.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Can you get a photo? It may not need treatment depending on the cause and seriousness.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

It actually looks a little better today than yesterda, and it doesn't seem to cause her pain. Every picture I take is too blurry to be any good.


----------

